# Deteriorating PLastic Tool Handles



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

I was looking through a cabinet were I store some tools and stuff I don't use and opened up a plastic case where I have some extra chisels and handles stored.

Oh MAN! Rust like crazy!

I start looking and there is some liquid stuff in there too!

End result is I had a Keen Kutter chisel in there that has a yellow plastic handle that is deterioration and weeping liquid that smells like champhor.

A quick Google search revealed a National Park Service Museum bulletin
that talks about museum conservation of older plastic items.
http://www.nps.gov/museum/publications/conserveogram/08-04.pdf

Seems older plastic items are unstable over time and degrade..

"Before an object exhibits visual clues, it may emit an odor. Acidic odors, such as vinegar, or an odor of camphor, may indicate the object is in the early stages of degradation. The first visible signs of deterioration are weeping, tackiness, discoloration, distortion, warping, crazing, and /or embrittlement. Once these are
present, deterioration is occurring at a rapid rate and is irreversible. ....
*Segregate. *Plastics can adversely affect neighboring objects and archives as many plastics release corrosive gases. House plastics separately, especially away from metals and organics. "

Bottom line if you have stuff like this keep it out in the open and not stored away with other tools.
Look at the photos..
I was able to clean the rust off but it didn't help the condition of the chisels especialy the big Stanley Everlasting one.

Funny thing another plastic case is full of some Sweedish E.A.Berg "Shark-O-Lite" yellow plastic handled chisels and these are in fine shape no rust or smell. The Keen Kutter chisel is not newer than 1940 so that may have something to do with it being older.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The rust is not bad. You can submerge the items in Evapo-Rust, or just use wet-dry paper and either water or WD-40. The rust in the pictures will come off rapidly.

As for the handles, it seems like these are only going to get worse.

My plastic handles only date back to let 70's. I have not observed any deterioration - yet. I think it may depend on the particular resin used in the tool.


----------

